# New years eve



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Well tonight I made lots of trifle and fruit flans and butties and we all had a little party but i didnt have time to buy alchohol so we drank fizzy pop and coffee :crazy:

Its 4.30am and we are still up playing carnival on the wii while high off caffeine and strawberry jelly :lol2: 

Happy new year everyone on RFUK :2thumb:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

NYE with no booooze? wrong, all wrong! 

Glad you had a good un though.


----------

